# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تا کی میشه اطلاعات کنکور رو ویرایش کرد؟

## amin1441

تا چه زمانی میتونیم اطلاعاتی که باهاش برای کنکور ثبت نام کردیم رو ویرایش کنیم؟
و ی سوال دیگه اینکه سال اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو باید 96 بزنیم و دیپلم 95؟

----------


## lily7

تا امشب وقت داری
ولی اعلام کردن 15 تا 18 سایت برای ویرایش دوباره و ثبت نام دوستانی که نتونستن ثبت نام کنن باز میشه .
موفق باشی

----------


## amin1441

الان مدرسه یه کپی از آخرین صفحه همون که مشخصات توش هستش رو میخواد و من ندارم الان نمیتونم وارد شم و ی پرینت بگیرم؟

----------


## parnia-sh

> الان مدرسه یه کپی از آخرین صفحه همون که مشخصات توش هستش رو میخواد و من ندارم الان نمیتونم وارد شم و ی پرینت بگیرم؟


خب مگه قبلن سیو نکردی؟همون صفحه رو؟

----------


## parnia-sh

> تا چه زمانی میتونیم اطلاعاتی که باهاش برای کنکور ثبت نام کردیم رو ویرایش کنیم؟
> و ی سوال دیگه اینکه سال اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو باید 96 بزنیم و دیپلم 95؟


15تا18اسفند
اگه الان پیش دانشگاهی هستی باید میزدی96
اگه پارسال پیشی بودی میزذی95

----------

